# 45 sleds



## Hexhead (Jun 25, 2013)

Has anyone made any 45 degree sleds for cutting 45 on the end of pen blanks so it is repeatable If the blanks are the same.

Thanks


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 25, 2013)

I have shown this one before. It is made for my tablesaw and can do many different things.  The example on the saw is one of the simple segmented blanks I made not that long ago.


----------



## Hexhead (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow! Very nice, you just saved me a whole lot of trouble and I really really appreciated thanks John. Thanks for sharing, great photo too.


----------



## butchf18a (Jun 26, 2013)

Always appreciate a well thought out and executed idea. This jig will save many fingers.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 26, 2013)

Nicely done, John.

It's time to dismantle the one I built and re-use the clamps on one that looks like yours :biggrin:


----------



## longbeard (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that with us John. Maybe now i wont be scared to use my TBS, not fun getting de-nu!!ed by a kick back.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice, real nice!!!  Is that aluminum you are using?


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks John.  Now to make mine and figure out how to use it many different ways.  Shame to wast it.  Thanks for helping me have fun.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 27, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> Nice, real nice!!! Is that aluminum you are using?


 

Yes that is aluminum. Here is the thread showing the pens done with that technique.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f179/latest-simple-segmenting-109542/

As I said you can do alot with a dedicated sled. I have one made for 60 degrees also. Don't tell anyone but you can make segmented scallops using that sled also.


----------



## PostalBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Really  like what you have shown. My question and please forgive me if it sounds stupid, as I do not have room for a table saw I like to know can this jig be sued on a Table Saw?
did not want to assume. 
Thanks really a neat project


----------



## Marko50 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Awesome!*

Very nice work. Any chance you have a cut list?


----------

